# F U M A R E -- Flor de Jardin cigar tasting -- Robb Report "Best of the Best"



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

*F U M A R E -- Flor de Jardin cigar tasting -- Robb Report "Best of the Best"*

Come down to F U M A R E in Reno, NV. and Meet Mike Makens, creator of Flor de Jardin cigars. Sample cigars that Robb Report rates "Best of the Best" 2005, and Cigar insider quotes as "A very good debut" rating 88-90. Be the first to sample proto-types of "The Smoking Toad," a puro Nicaraguan line that will debut at RTDA in Las Vegas by the same maker. This event will be held on Saturday, March 4th from 3-6pm.


----------

